# Scale Of The Universe



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Linky


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, amazing...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very interesting! Have you ever thought about what is between you and a space vacuum and how easy it would be to upset? -- Tex


----------

